# FOTD overload - tons of old & new looks!!!



## mslips (Jul 3, 2008)

*I'm sorry i can't remember everything i used...some of these looks date back to 2-3 months ago!! 


My staples i always use:

Bare Minerals prime time
Lola creme concealer in medium
Bare Minerals in medium tan
Sugar tropic tan bronzer
Bourjois volume clubbing ultra blk mascara
Lorac take a brow powder
Paula Dorf eye primer, UDPP, Too Faced eye primer, OR Medusas stick it base 

if not, ill state it


MAC face chart - red baroque












sugar punch out palette
sugar double wink mascara
mac crystal rose l/g






l'oreal hip shinestruck l/g in arresting
bloom liq liner in blk
bourjois vol clubbing mascara in blue
hot topic hot pink e/s
revlon pure pearl e/s











Asymmetrical

mac e/s' in chrome yellow
-orange
-nylon
-beautiful iris
-fig 1
-violet pigment
-blacktrack fluidline

















Lorac event











neon look i did on my friend katy:

medusa's electro pink
hot topic neon green
mufe 92
mac royal wink
lorac lotsa lip gloss in cutie











verigras

ulta e/s in verdigras
-sage
-lush
-bourjois pigment in white gold
-bare minerals e/s in qheen phyllis
-kls yellow e/s
-mac graphic brown fluidline
















soft brights

-ulta e/s in breeze
-urban decay e/s in narcotic
-purple haze
-cult
-yeyo
-asphixia pigment
-bourjois white gold pigment
-mac blush in dont be shy
-mac blktrk fluidline
-revlon l/g in shine that pink





















stila deluxe palette look

-stila deluxe palette
-stila smudge pot in bronze
-lancome blanc kohl liner











another look on katy:

urban decay acid rain liq liner
mac f/l in blitz n glitz
urban decay e/s in cult & oil slick
bare minerals e/s in queen phyllis
mufe e/s in 9

















sugar punch out 2

















Bourjois Moulin Rouge event

katy & me
























*


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 3, 2008)

very pretty!!


----------



## jamie89 (Jul 3, 2008)

love them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are beautiful!


----------



## mslips (Jul 3, 2008)

oh thank you!!


----------



## mslips (Jul 3, 2008)

oh thank you!!


----------



## nashoba95 (Jul 3, 2008)

As Always You Look Beautiful......great Job


----------



## hr44 (Jul 3, 2008)

Love the looks!


----------



## greentwig (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow! I love it!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 3, 2008)

I am in awe of your talents.  These looks are brilliant!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 3, 2008)

Glad to see you back.  I don't think the pictures do you justice.  Your makeup is always so on point in person.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 3, 2008)

sooooooo pretty... wow i love it <3<3<3<3<3


----------



## HoneyLicious (Jul 3, 2008)

love all your looks! you're so creative and talented!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jul 3, 2008)

GORGEOUS looks!!


----------



## cuiran (Jul 3, 2008)

This is beautiful!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Your work is amazing.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 3, 2008)

Stunning! I love the soft brights


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 3, 2008)

*~*Your skills are crazy!!! You did a great job on Katy & you look amazing!!!*~*


----------



## n_c (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow you are certainly talented. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Starr1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Gorgeous work like always!


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 3, 2008)

wow, so pretty.. great job! I can learn from you


----------



## mslips (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks everyone!!


----------



## mslips (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Glad to see you back.  I don't think the pictures do you justice.  Your makeup is always so on point in person._

 
hehe now that you've met me, i agree! i need a wayy better camera =( thanks girl!


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 3, 2008)

very pretty & creative. You are very talented


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jul 3, 2008)

So creative!! Thank you!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 3, 2008)

Beautiful looks!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow you are extremely talented!  I love all of the looks!


----------



## seymone25 (Jul 4, 2008)

Love it Love it


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jul 4, 2008)

Pretty


----------



## vcanady (Jul 4, 2008)

You have some major talent!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow, i love them all!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 4, 2008)

I always love your looks & missed your pretty face!!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_*



verigras

ulta e/s in verdigras
-sage
-lush
-bourjois pigment in white gold
-bare minerals e/s in qheen phyllis
-kls yellow e/s
-mac graphic brown fluidline




















*_

 
*

Can you describe these e/s colors, maybe what MAC colors might work well instead? I am trying to dupe this and also your goin to see iced earth 
look in the other thread, any suggestions would be great, thanks girl!

Beautiful looks !
*


----------



## cakeandmartinis (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh my dear lord. You are truly amazing!!


----------



## Geraldine (Jul 4, 2008)

you have such a talent, your fotds are great!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 4, 2008)

I love your looks, i think your very talented!  

Happy 4th of july


----------



## mslitta (Jul 4, 2008)

I loved them all. But I  think my fav would have to be the one of your friend with the red lip and net shadow effect. You are very creative and your work showcases your talent well.


----------



## nunu (Jul 5, 2008)

amazing looks!! love how you do yor top liner!


----------



## Margolicious (Jul 5, 2008)

You and your friend look beautiful! Great job with the mu


----------



## shmoopy (Jul 5, 2008)

seroiusly gorgeous - every last one of them!  how cool to have a friend who can work the makeup like that!   awesome!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 5, 2008)

love them all, you and your friend are really pretty!


----------



## Amaranth (Jul 5, 2008)

Awesome looks! All of them are extremely beautiful! So you remember which lipstick you used on your friend for the Moulin Rouge look? It is fabulous and now I want it haha.


----------



## nico (Jul 5, 2008)

wow you're so talented.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jul 5, 2008)

Really pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Love all the colors!


----------



## daffie (Jul 5, 2008)

I LOVE your work! Gorgeous =)


----------



## moonxlight40 (Jul 6, 2008)

niceee!


----------



## Sushi. (Jul 6, 2008)

very nice!
you have gorgeous eyes


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 6, 2008)

Absolutely Amazing!!!!


----------



## natasha (Jul 7, 2008)

wow both of u r soooo cute......!


----------



## mslips (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks everyone!!


----------



## mslips (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetCheeks* 

 
_Can you describe these e/s colors, maybe what MAC colors might work well instead? I am trying to dupe this and also your *goin to see iced earth *
look in the other thread, any suggestions would be great, thanks girl!

Beautiful looks !
[/b]_

 

You can def use gorgeous gold for the inner corners and highlight, but a lil bit of shroom on the brow bone, for the green swimming and humid would be great on the lid and for the crease sketch would be perfect. The liner was mac fluidline in graphic brown =)


----------



## mslips (Jul 7, 2008)

and for the goin to see iced earth you could do, nylon, a lil goldmine on the inner corners, carbon and pandemonium


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful ladies


----------



## mslips (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amaranth* 

 
_Awesome looks! All of them are extremely beautiful! So you remember which lipstick you used on your friend for the Moulin Rouge look? It is fabulous and now I want it haha._

 
ahh damn i cant remember! it was a victoria's secret really hot red color though!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 20, 2008)

so creative!!

diva


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 14, 2008)

Every look is so amazing! 
Awesome talent!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Oct 14, 2008)

omg LOVE the Asymmetrical one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'd love if you could go into more detail with how you did that :-D


----------



## joey444 (Oct 14, 2008)

Love them all!


----------

